

Dropping Dropbox to Crush the Minority - wikiburner
http://harvardpolitics.com/united-states/dropping-dropbox-crush-minority/

======
webmaven
Gah. Where does this 'CEOs are mere employees' meme come from?

In any case, board members are most certainly not 'mere employees'.

------
manicdee
I'm dropping Dropbox because appointing Condoleeza Rice to the board confirms
the attitude that Dropbox views privacy as a feature, not a requirement.

This is nothing to do with her involvement in the Iraq War, the creation of
fiction as motivation for starting that war, or declaring the war over with
the "Mission Accomplished" statement in order to deprive soldiers of combat
pay.

This has everything to do with condoning torture as a means of extracting
information, inventing enemies of the state to justify the appropriation of
all the personal data of every human on the planet (living or dead).

The ethics I question are the ones that will be directly applicable to her
role as a decision maker on the board of Dropbox.

As for the "freedom of speech" statement: the right to the freedom of
political expression ends where trampling on my rights to quiet enjoyment of
my own home starts. That is, your right to swing your fists ends where my nose
starts. Since in this case my "body" includes the data I'm storing on Dropbox,
Condoleeza's rights to express her opinion stop where handling my data starts.

Appointing Ms Rice to the board shows where Dropbox's corporate ethics are
deficient. Boycotting Dropbox is not about punishing Condoleeza for her
opinion. Boycotting Dropbox is about not doing business with a company whose
judgment is unsound.

As for ditching Dropbox, the avenue I am choosing is to use ownCloud[1] on my
existing infrastructure. Other options include Transporter Sync[2] and the
Synology[3] range of Internet-connected NAS "private cloud" systems.

[1] ownCloud: [https://owncloud.com](https://owncloud.com)

[2] Transporter Sync: [http://filetransporterstore.com/products/transporter-
sync](http://filetransporterstore.com/products/transporter-sync)

[3] Synology: [http://www.synology.com/en-
global/products/overview/DS213j](http://www.synology.com/en-
global/products/overview/DS213j)

------
lazylizard
"speaking out about them to gain popular support, and then making them law."
-> that worked recently?

